
Why Spam Cannot be Stopped - soundsop
http://www.trevorblackwell.com/whyspamcannotbestopped.html
======
stcredzero
There will be virus free computers within 5 years. Widespread adoption will
happen within 10.

Malware takes advantage of the fact that security architectures are over 30
years out of date. Someday the OS in a computer will be as invisible to the
average user as the preamplifier in a home theater sound system. We should
have some modern security features like capabilities by then.

I don't see why one couldn't have an OS that consisted entirely of a web
browser, and absolutely nothing else visible to the user. System prefs would
just be the pages accessible under "system:" If that browser was like Google
Chrome, then everything could be sandboxed. (No web plugins or ActiveX. In
fact, there could easily be no way for any executable code to get on the box
other than Javascript, which would be subject to the sandboxing.)

In any case, spam hardly bothers me at all. I rarely see it. When I do, it's
not a hassle. My problem is with information overload from legitimate sources.
_That_ is getting to be a problem!

------
Protophore
We should convert our society from the current system of easily transferable
electronic money to one based on large heavy cinder blocks as currency. No
longer will a spammer be able to access your bank account electronically and
siphon off your funds. You will have a large cave or other storage area where
you accumulate your cinder blocks.

It could work! See "Burkina Faso" <http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Burkina_Faso>
Currency: Giant Stone Wheels, Bananas

I bet they didn't have any email spam.

------
ZachPruckowski
As long as crime pays, there will be criminals.

